# Scumbag Alert - North Carolina Medic Charged with Soliciting Sex from Patient



## Jon (Nov 6, 2006)

*North Carolina Medic Charged with Soliciting Sex from Patient*

*Roselee Papandrea*
The Daily News (Jacksonville, North Carolina)

Nov. 2 -- A paramedic sergeant with Onslow County Emergency Services was suspended with pay after he was charged with soliciting sex from a woman he met while providing treatment at a wreck last month.
Terry Turner, 48, of Queens Street in Hubert, was charged Oct. 26 by the Onslow County Sheriff's Department with solicit for prostitution and obstructing justice, according to warrants. The charges are both misdemeanors.
The woman, who was solicited, had been charged with driving while impaired, and Turner allegedly told her that he could get the charge dismissed or reduced if she had sexual intercourse or oral sex with him, according to warrants.

---The Rest is HERE: http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?siteSection=1&id=4387 ---


----------



## MMiz (Nov 6, 2006)

There are retards in the North, and we have our fair share down here too.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 6, 2006)

great more postive PR for EMS. Dam jerk!:angry:


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Nov 8, 2006)

Why does this not surprise me. A few weeks ago an EMT froma  nearby county was charged with child porn possesion. A few days later he commited suicide. Why is it some many people think with their libido instead of their brain!


----------



## Guardian (Nov 8, 2006)

he's innocent until proven guilty, the woman may not be telling the truth.


----------



## fm_emt (Nov 8, 2006)

FFEMT1764 said:


> Why does this not surprise me. A few weeks ago an EMT froma  nearby county was charged with child porn possesion. A few days later he commited suicide. Why is it some many people think with their libido instead of their brain!



San Francisco PD had a cop that was busted with a teenage prostitute in Cambodia (or a nearby country) recently. 

He somehow managed to shoot himself in the head in jail - twice.


----------



## Jon (Nov 8, 2006)

Guardian said:


> he's innocent until proven guilty, the woman may not be telling the truth.


Guardian,

You have a point. I was judgemental in my posting of this. On the same token, though... he has already been tried in the "court of public opinion."

Yes, he could be innocent. Even if he is, the damage will still be done. All EMS providers (at least in that area) will be treated with another degree of suspicion.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 16, 2006)

hey hey now no north jokes


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 16, 2006)

Mercy4Angels said:


> hey hey now no north jokes



You're from New Jersey? Oh, we have a whole separate bucket of jokes for yOU. >


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 17, 2006)

thats ok i guess i feel special then since you took the time to give us our own jokes.....LOL


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 18, 2006)

Guardian said:


> he's innocent until proven guilty, the woman may not be telling the truth.


 
Excellent point indeed... Not to mention, how drunk was she? Drunk enough to reduce her ability to remember or comprehend what really may have happened....


----------



## Medic2891 (Jan 25, 2007)

This is not much different from the Medic down there that got busted for taking morphine out of the vials and replacing it with water.  He did the same thing in Jersey got fired from the company he was working for, then got rehired.  He not shortly after that moved to North Carolina and continued doing the same thing, and he finally got what he deserved and ended up in prison.  Why do people do STUPID things like this?  Until we can build our levels or professionalism, things like this will continue to happen.  We need to keep an eye on everyone we work with for stuff like this and report it immediately so that we can weed these people out of our midsts as much as possible and build our professionalism.  If we ever want to be respected by the public or Hospitals as the PD and FD are, we need to do this.  I know this is a little harsh sounding but I truly believe that if we want to increase our level of respect we need to do this.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 25, 2007)

Medic2891 said:


> _This is not much different from the Medic down there that got busted for taking morphine out of the vials and replacing it with water.  He did the same thing in Jersey got fired from the company he was working for, then got rehired.  He not shortly after that moved to North Carolina and continued doing the same thing, and he finally got what he deserved and ended up in prison.  Why do people do STUPID things like this?  Until we can build our levels or professionalism, things like this will continue to happen.  We need to keep an eye on everyone we work with for stuff like this and report it immediately so that we can weed these people out of our midsts as much as possible and build our professionalism.  If we ever want to be respected by the public or Hospitals as the PD and FD are, we need to do this.  I know this is a little harsh sounding but I truly believe that if we want to increase our level of respect we need to do this._



I ask why he was ever rehired or even allowed to keep his certification or license? Shame the state did involve themselves to place a flag on his cert/license so he could no longer ever get a license ever again...in any state.

R/r 911


----------



## 94accord (Jan 26, 2007)

There was also a report from New York not more than say... 6 months ago about a medic that was accused but never charged. Seriously, some people take it too far and try and sue who they can. But its us that have to suffer. People wonder why some of us end up paranoid... there is nothing we can do to prevent ALL possibilities of these allegations. I have a female partner... would be great if she were a tech, then i could tech the guys and she coudl tech the gals, but she is only an EVO  oh well. At least we get along. You just have to remember, things like this are ALWAYS going to be happening. We live in the age of lawsuits, and people are very liberal at throwing them around, not caring who they slander, and who the ruin just with the allegations... all they want is the money. The love of money is the root of all evil.


----------



## Medic2891 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> I ask why he was ever rehired or even allowed to keep his certification or license? Shame the state did involve themselves to place a flag on his cert/license so he could no longer ever get a license ever again...in any state.
> 
> R/r 911



The reason is this, when someone gets caught with this type of infraction, the law allows us to say "I have a problem and need help".  Once this is done, by law, you are safe from losing your job, and the employer has to get you the help you are requesting.  They are unable to take any action against you.  The state can't get involved at all either because of this.  Fortunately, if you want to look at it this way, this is a one time pass in this area.  If you get the help and then get caught again, that is when you loose the job, cert, license, and go to jail.  It's ashame though that it has to go to those lengths.  Especially since, someone whether it is a patient or your partner can get hurt in this issue as well, and that is not fair.


----------



## EMSPlace (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow, thats crazy.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 29, 2007)

Not only that it is a local law. 

Here, if you get caught it can lead into immediate permanent discharge of license and possible felony charges. We have a PEER program here for nurses, if they *volunteer before* an occurrence. If they even get caught with a DWI and not report it, they can loose their license. They actually have staff scan news reports for names co-relating to those with medical license(s). As well the PEER program is really tough, with weekly meetings and probation for 3 years... most hand over their license. 

R/r 911


----------

